# HVAC service problem?



## paulmars (Dec 6, 2020)

HVAC installed (replaced) in 2001. (Oil heater and conventional AC). Everything except for duct work and flue/chimney replaced. Since then Ive had a lot of questionable service and tune up service calls and now I'm doing what I can myself. I'm also in a very bad financial situation. So, any advice would be appreciated, but I don't want to hear how I need to hire a pro. I can't afford that now and have had too much bad luck in the past.

I've been reading and learning what I can. I just bought Frost King AC foaming cleaner and followed directions, except for wash down. Instructions say no need to wash after spraying. However, all videos I've watched they hosed it out, so I did the same after 1 hour. Some left in can, so I foamed and washed it again. This time looking inside condenser while spraying. It did not spray thru. Water washing with hose nozzle sprayer and little water came thru. Maybe fins still clogged? The fins on my condenser are very close together and I can't see thru them at all. If I shine light thru I don't see that either unless it's very dark outside. I'm not sure if I should clean it again a few times or not. 

Most cans I see for sale say no need to wash afterwards. So, how does it get clean?

Note that this unit was installed 19 years ago and on none of the tune up service calls did they clean the condenser. I always watch ppl doing work for me. 

Two years ago I studied a lot, bought a few tools and I'm now able to fully tune up the oil heater better then any service call....ever. None of those turn ups did they check the flue draft or even look at the barometric damper. The weight was missing and there was no opening for the draft meter. This unit was actually installed incorrectly by a qualified, licensed, authorized installer.

Sorry for the rant, since I'm here for advice on the AC.

The temperature difference between AC vent and return is 12°F. The temperature of the refrigerant line where it connectors to the condenser is 64°F. I might be low on refrigerant. Maybe i will have to call someone for that, but for now i want advice on cleaning my condenser and what else I could check. 

I have checked condenser:
is level
no leaks
refrigerant line Insulation
mtr spins free
ck connections 
hot voltages before and after the contacts and to gnd.
Inspect and tighten screws and plugs 
capacitor visual.

I have not checked the Evaporator yet. It's metal taped shut. I will open this later.

condenser is carrier 38ckc


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Sorry, this is a Professionals only site. Please go to our sister site DIYCHATROOM.COM


----------

